# LG Q2 2012 earnings show a loss on cellphones, but higher profits overall thanks to home theater



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:



> _*LG ANNOUNCES SECOND-QUARTER 2012 FINANCIAL RESULTS*
> 
> *Solid Performance in Home Appliance and Home Entertainment
> Helps Offset Difficult Quarter in Mobile Phones*
> ...


----------

